# Tissot Or Edifice?



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's my dilemma, and the questions I'm asking myself.

I really wanted a Tissot PRS516, but even with family chipping in as part of my xmas present, it's a struggle to afford it at over Â£250.










I was looking on amazon and saw this Edifice. It seems a bargain at Â£66, with similar styling to the Tissot.










Questions.



Is the Edifice any good?


Is the Tissot any good?


Exactly what are differences that makes the Tissot so expensive in comparison?


If I get the Edifice, will I always wish I had gone for the Tissot?


Any help to clear my thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Well it depends on what you want the look or the heritage Tissot has swiss heritage in spades but price v quality is more subjective , both will do the job try both on the wrist any buy what suits. Either way you will get a good watch .

tom


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

A couple of my mates have tissot watches and the build and feel of them is very good , possibly a pre owned 516 ?


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

I used to have the Tissot 516, but the earlier model as your pics show. I have the same (Im 99.99% sure anyway!) Casio Edifice en route to me as I speak! NOW! I see why I liked the Casio! I didn't realise at the time how similar they were. As for which is better? Im a big fan of Tissot, (I have some more Tissots!). The Casio is about 200 quid cheaper though? In the end, its down to what you can pay at the time? Sorry if this is of no help!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I have one of the Tissot chronos and it's a very well put together piece, reliable and easy to change batteries. The Casio should also be fine, they make some great watches and the only difference that would swing it for me would be that the Tissot has a sapphire crystal and the Casio a mineral one, of which I'm not fond, they tend to scratch too easily...

For some the Swiss versus Japanese argument might also come into it but at this level, I wouldn't let it sway me either way... here's mine...


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Nothing wrong at all with the Casio but you will always want the Tissot in the end.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheapest I could see the Tissot was Â£245 on ebay.. Both watches are quartz so accuracy should be fine.

The Casio looks good value but if your heart is set on the Tissot then would you regret buying the casio everytime you look in the window at the Tissot? Only you cxan answer that question. Ideally you should try them both on and see which you are happy with.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

As I understand it, the Tissot quartz movement is a non-serviceable item. They are however, cheap to source. It makes you wonder where the cost is though! The cases are excellent. I'm a mechanical movement fan myself but do have some quartz.

Mike


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

You should be able to pick up a secondhand Tissot chrono for much less than the new cost (there's a silver dial prs200 on the bay for Â£140 BIN or best offer right now).

The Casio is a good watch, but not the same sort of beast at all. Tissot are the entry level of Swiss watches, but they are all Swiss! Look nice too- (I can see why you like the 516)

Is there a middle ground though? I'd be looking at maybe a Seiko or Citizen- both do some good quality chronos, well respected in the watch community.










This Citizen is an eco-drive, and on Creation's site for under Â£150.










This Seiko is Â£80!!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> I really wanted a Tissot PRS516, *but even with family chipping in as part of my xmas present, it's a struggle to afford it at over Â£250*.


You have sort of answered your own question there mate, if it's a struggle to afford it then my advice would be don't do it. Watches are there to be worn and enjoyed IMHO, and I would only ever buy affordable ones rather than stretch my finances to own one. There are loads of watches in the Edifice range, and I reckon you should be able to find something similar to the Tissot for less than half that price. For instance, check out model number EF-539D-7AVEF on Amazon. At Â£73.99 that has got to be a bargain.

I don't have any experience of Tissot, so I can't give a balanced view or opinion, but I do have this Casio Edifice:










I got it at a reasonable price from the good old RLT sales forum, I think it was about 60 quid, and it's an absolute belter. Awesome build quality, loads of great details on the face, looks brilliant on the wrist, and near mint condition. What's not to like?


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

That edifice is awesome, love the red hands!!


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

dont worry davey im sure youll sell it to me soon, lol


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Docta13 said:


> dont worry davey im sure youll sell it to me soon, lol


Unlikely mate, it's a beauty and there are no plans to shift it any time soon - Sorry!


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. I've been offered some overtime, so that may sway my decision !


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

2 casios then :thumbup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I still stand by my advice not to stretch yourself too far when buying a watch, so I agree 2 Casios would be a much better option! :lol:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmm - I was rushing straight in to say "buy the Tissot" but quite like the look of that Casio. The Tissots are very clean on the wrist, at least mine is, slightly less busy than the Casio maybe? Looking at the pics a second time that Casio looks fairly clean aswell. Try them both on. Hope that helped


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

If you can stand the wait, see what happens in the January Sales. You might find the Tissot becomes a whole lot more affordable.


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Dave O said:


> If you can stand the wait, see what happens in the January Sales. You might find the Tissot becomes a whole lot more affordable.


Yup, it's price is dropping almost daily already. Exchange rate I guess.


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

It would be the Tissot for me. I don't think you can get better value for money.

Hold out for a used one at a decent price and you wont loose much on it if you pass it on again.

Saying that I quite like the look of the Edifice but I think you'll always lust after the Tissot.


----------



## johnsteem (Oct 25, 2013)

I have never heard anyone who doesnt like their edifice, its a lot of watch for the money!


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

I was in a similar situation recently. I ended up getting the cheaper watch, also a casio. Although you might think I made the wrong decision in getting the 'cheap' watch, it is by no means the last watch I will ever buy. The casio is a well built watch that will keep good time, so while pennies are few I still have an decent watch and who is to say I won't buy the other one later, I know I will because it'll be at the back of my mind until I do and on that day I can look at 'both' watches belonging to me.

In your case, if you follow this route, you will eventually have two beautiful watches in the similar style. One you can use while doing manual stuff (as by then you will have been wearing it for a while as a result might be a 'little' beaten), and one you can wear in all its pristine brilliance, only swapping it for your cheaper one for work, which is still a good looking watch in the same style.

IMHO it's win win. (unless you just can't wait, which I can also understand lol)


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Timez Own said:


> I was in a similar situation recently. I ended up getting the cheaper watch, also a casio. Although you might think I made the wrong decision in getting the 'cheap' watch, it is by no means the last watch I will ever buy. The casio is a well built watch that will keep good time, so while pennies are few I still have an decent watch and who is to say I won't buy the other one later, I know I will because it'll be at the back of my mind until I do and on that day I can look at 'both' watches belonging to me.
> 
> In your case, if you follow this route, you will eventually have two beautiful watches in the similar style. One you can use while doing manual stuff (as by then you will have been wearing it for a while as a result might be a 'little' beaten), and one you can wear in all its pristine brilliance, only swapping it for your cheaper one for work, which is still a good looking watch in the same style.
> 
> IMHO it's win win. (unless you just can't wait, which I can also understand lol)


That's very good advice, and I would normally agree with you. That is, get the cheaper watch and wait to get the Tissot later.

Trouble is, I plan to retire early next spring and will not have funds for the Tissot after that, so I am swaying towards getting it now.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Bob Sheruncle said:


> Timez Own said:
> 
> 
> > I was in a similar situation recently. I ended up getting the cheaper watch, also a casio. Although you might think I made the wrong decision in getting the 'cheap' watch, it is by no means the last watch I will ever buy. The casio is a well built watch that will keep good time, so while pennies are few I still have an decent watch and who is to say I won't buy the other one later, I know I will because it'll be at the back of my mind until I do and on that day I can look at 'both' watches belonging to me.
> ...


Ah, I see. In that case then I would more than likely go for the tissot myself also. If you are approaching the time of life where you can enjoy the things around you more then why shouldn't one of those things be on your wrist.

Yes that's it, Tissot it is, I've made the decision for you, enjoy your new watch  Lol


----------



## simonpj145 (Jan 4, 2013)

I too was going to suggest the Edifice now (great looking watch) while saving for the Tissot, but if you're planning to retire, it will have to be the Tissot, or you definitely will always wish...


----------



## back to the top (Sep 21, 2011)

Id try for a used edifice for around Â£50 if you can find one , you'll be able to flip it quite easily if you dont like it


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

Casio are great watches,i have a MTD-1054 diver,it's been bashed around on building sites for 5 years and i can not break it!! But i think the Tissot would be a better investment,more expensive but what the hell it's Christmas!! :yahoo:


----------

